# Iron Warrior Heresy Novel?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lol, I don't want to keep my hopes up but I just want to speak out for all the Iron Warrior fans that are out there hoping to see an Iron Warrior Heresy Novel. If there is one... awesome if not... then crap:ireful2:. These are my top four authors I think would do a fantastic job writing it and not in any order of favorite.

I think Graham McNeill might be the most interested in writing it. I asked him but I wonder when he actually checks out the messages on his website. I only assume he might write it based on the fact that he is pretty much the only one to write about the Iron Warriors and has a good concept of how to describe the legion. Graham McNeill is good at writing about the greatness of legions and then giving them dramatic falls like Fulgrim and A Thousand Sons. So his writing stance could go well with the Iron Warriors. 

The only Heresy "book" that I really really liked from Dan Abnett was the first Heresy Book. I'm sorry fellas but I really wasn't a big Legion fan as I know many of you are, though I am waiting for Prospero Burns. It was a good book but compared to the other Heresy books I wasn't as much impressed. Nothing against the author. But if he wrote it, I think it would be more about the characters so I also think he could be a writer for one. Graham McNeills portray of Honsou is great but I think Dan Abnet could portray the characters better.

I've heard many people say they don't like Ben Counter due to his Battle of the Abyss book. I think it was a different style of writing. I would say he is very straightforward and quick with battle scenarios like Galaxy in Flames and Battle of the Abyss. I saw some strengths in his least favorite book, but I must say I don't like the idea that the whole book revolved around so few players, and though it is an important little skirmish I think it would have played better to be a short story. Galaxy in Flames is one of my favorite books but then again it is a bit straightforward. But his battle scenarios did play out great and I think that if he could write like that in an Iron Warriors Heresy book, it would be good.

Aaron Dembski-Bowden wrote Soul Hunter very well. Its not good to base an author off one book. But damn... that shit was good. I'm reading Helsreach right now and its not bad either. So I'm looking forward to The First Heretic. I like the way he portrayed the characters a lot. I kind of liked his character analysis better than Dan Abnett's a bit. It had more of a comical tone to it with some badass. As such, his little "mission/battles" in Soul Hunter were really good which would fit the Iron Warriors as they are spread through the galaxy defending small garrisons. I think he would also be good at describing the Peturabo, his and his legion's history, as well as his quarrels with Dorn... as Dorn describes them as "comical....." apparently (The Iron Cage was funny too). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Generally speaking I wouldn't mind Abnett, Mcneill or Demsbki-Bowden writing any Heresy novel, be it about Iron Warriors or not.

Im skeptical about most other authors to be honest (although sometimes I note that my own skepticism is unjustified!), most notably Ben Counter.

Personally I see it fairly likely that the Iron Warriors will get some form of Heresy novel, after all it would be a bit absurd if they just turned up at the Siege of Terra without the series having elaborated on their reasoning for joining Horus. Perturabo is also such an interesting Primarch; a bitter and cold individual who sees a slow erosion of his character and reputation throughout the Great Crusade. I have no doubt that any dedicated Black Library author would celebrate the chance to write about the Iron Warriors and Perturabo during the Crusade/Heresy.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i feel sorry for old Perturabo with the HH books.
other than a quick cameo at the end of fallen angels... he seems to have been a bit 'overlooked'.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> i feel sorry for old Perturabo with the HH books.
> other than a quick cameo at the end of fallen angels... he seems to have been a bit 'overlooked'.


Don't fear, theres still years to go yet - im sure most, if not all the Primarchs will be glorified in part, if not in full


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I REALLY want an iron warriors novel. One of my favourite legions.

Love every mention of Honsou in BL novels, too.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Don't fear, theres still years to go yet - im sure most, if not all the Primarchs will be glorified in part, if not in full


Amen to that!

I remember a few years ago when I got my hands on the first 4 books, I was worried before I read them that they might finish the whole thing in 7 or 8 books. LOL - how wrong I was. They will be going for years and years.

And you know what?

When they are done, they will release a full boxed set hardback special soopa doopa edition.

I will own it, too.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Don't fear, theres still years to go yet - im sure most, if not all the Primarchs will be glorified in part, if not in full


I wonder if certain Storm of Iron characters will transfer over to an IW HH book?

Forrix? he kept yapping on about the seige of terra before he died.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> I wonder if certain Storm of Iron characters will transfer over to an IW HH book?
> 
> Forrix? he kept yapping on about the seige of terra before he died.


This certainly would be interesting, though im not sure on whether "The Warsmith" will be in it and be realized. As the book never mentions his real name. I received Graham McNeill's response on his take of making an Iron Warrior's Heresy Novel and he said he is interested in making one, however; it would have to take another year as he has one already being made out for next year. Maybe two? :laugh:. As for the number of heresy books being made, he says they are just going to make as many as they can. And no number is set in stone... I heard some rumor about there only being 24. But again... rumors suck, and that takes a load off my mind.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Damn, I love the HH novels. If they made 100 it wouldn't be too much detail, IMO. Keep that gravy comin'.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baltar said:


> I remember a few years ago when I got my hands on the first 4 books, I was worried before I read them that they might finish the whole thing in 7 or 8 books. LOL - how wrong I was. They will be going for years and years.


I can relate to that, back in 2006 when only _Horus Rising_ and _False Gods_ had been released (with _Galaxy in Flames out imminently)_ I assumed that the Heresy would be done and dusted in those three books, even the titles made it seem like that! But it quickly became apparent that was not the case 



Brother Subtle said:


> I wonder if certain Storm of Iron characters will transfer over to an IW HH book?
> 
> Forrix? he kept yapping on about the seige of terra before he died.


If Mcneill writes the novel then I can see characters transferring over from his other novels, notably _Storm of Iron_, even if its just brief mentions rather than being active and central characters. Maybe we'll see something similar to what Antony Reynolds did in _Scions of the Storm_ with Kol Badar. Authors like to link their work together like that I guess! 

As for the Iron Warriors novel itself, bringing us slightly more back on topic - what would you like to see in it?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Personally I'd like to see a bit of Peturabo and Dorn kind of bickering about who was better. Some siege battles and Peturabo's fall from grace in his father's eyes. 

More specifically, I'd actually like to see a battle or an instance where maybe the Emperor "broke Peturabo's" heart. I heard this somewhere but I'm not sure if its entirely acurate, but both Peturabo and Dorn were supposidly both meant to defend terra. One being the technological master and the other the defense master. But somehow Dorn was able to take Peturabo off the table. The destruction of Peturabo would be his failure to win his father over Dorn, having his legion split and morally destroyed, his beloved world rebelling with the leadership of his adopted father, and the dishonor in being relieved from his place by his father's side on the walls of terra. Would be another of "the primarch great follies" books McNeill is good at writing.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As for the Iron Warriors novel itself, bringing us slightly more back on topic - what would you like to see in it?


forgive my IW fluff knowledge-lapse (i cant be stuffed hitting lexi for this), but wasnt there some incident on Olympia? a rebellion or something that the IW's cleansed? maybe that could have been Perturabo's fall from grace? dunno. 

i would like to see some Perturabo vs Dorn arguments to set us up for what was to become the Iron Cage post heresy. Is it just me or dont you just love hatred between primarchs? the exchanges between Magnus and Teen Wolf... oh opps, i mean Russ were epic in A Thousand Sons.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> forgive my IW fluff knowledge-lapse (i cant be stuffed hitting lexi for this), but wasnt there some incident on Olympia? a rebellion or something that the IW's cleansed? maybe that could have been Perturabo's fall from grace? dunno.


Yeah, the Olympian Rebellion is often seen as the catalyst for Perturabo joining Horus. The final straw if you will.

I think in any Iron Warrior HH novel, the Massacre of Olympia will likely play a central role (if it is part of the plot or not).


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yeah, the Olympian Rebellion is often seen as the catalyst for Perturabo joining Horus. The final straw if you will.
> 
> I think in any Iron Warrior HH novel, the Massacre of Olympia will likely play a central role (if it is part of the plot or not).


I would much rather see Olympia play only a small role in rememberances by Perturabo during the battle at Talarn. Big effing tank battle would be phenomenal.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

> If you were there, I hope you enjoyed the event, and were pleased with the reveal of the secret title of the Iron Warriors Horus Heresy novel I hope to write one day…


Graham McNeill's Blog

Some information posted back in the 40k Fluff, but for those who tend to stay over to this part of the site, where in fact this is Black Library Fiction anyway. So there is confirmation about an Iron Warrior Novel for the heresy being on its way.... in two... fricken.... years....:suicide:

Anyone no the title? Anyone go to the Sabbat Worlds signing?... Would the know it all Commissar Ploss know this mystery?

Also some additional fluff on the Ultramarines series. Anyone think Honsou maybe in the series still?


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

2years? surely by then, this series wold have moved away from the Heresy phase?


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> 2years? surely by then, this series wold have moved away from the Heresy phase?


I doubt it. 2 years is only another 6 or so releases. We haven't had a focus novel on Calth, Tallarn, the Iron Warriors, Night Lords, Salamanders, White Scars, Imperial Fists, Blood Angels, and I am sure more that I am forgetting. That is all before we even get to the Siege of Terra.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

2 years is nothing really in the setting.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

I love the Iron Warriors.

*eyes them up hungrily*


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

space cowboy said:


> Iron Warriors, Night Lords, Salamanders, White Scars, Imperial Fists, Blood Angels


Oh look, if you had written ultramarines you would have described everyone who gets written about the most.

Fuck those iron warriors, you guys ruined the best chaos codex we had.

Night lords have 2-3 books already written about them. Salamanders are the same, white scars I've seen noted in every single collection of space marines shorts, imperial fists have a book(sad times), and BA have two at last count.

Why do we need more iron warriors. You build fortresses, and ruin codexes. There. I just wrote all your fluff in a sentence.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> Oh look, if you had written ultramarines you would have described everyone who gets written about the most.
> 
> Fuck those iron warriors, you guys ruined the best chaos codex we had.
> 
> ...


BA have 4 full length novels at last count, I'd love for a full length Ultramarines novel set in the Heresy era so I'm definitely excited to read about Calth when it, eventually, turns up.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Oh look, if you had written ultramarines you would have described everyone who gets written about the most.
> 
> Fuck those iron warriors, you guys ruined the best chaos codex we had.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your logic, as what you said makes little sense to me. :headbutt: The Iron Warrior rules were half a page and basically its own army entirely. Don't see how that effected the rest of the codex. The Iron Warriors really only have two books about them. And the one with Uriel's adventures in it, was...:read: a good story that just became crap.

On a further note... no one seems to know the title... quite sad. :shout:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I think he means because every other CSM army in 3rd edition after the 3.5 codex was released were Iron Warriors spamming HS.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

When Calth comes im hoping its a duology, McNeill's Ultramarines and ADB's Word Bearers. Shall be an awesome addition.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Oh look, if you had written ultramarines you would have described everyone who gets written about the most.
> 
> Fuck those iron warriors, you guys ruined the best chaos codex we had.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the poorly thought out unreasoning hatred. I am referring to the Horus Heresy series of novels where we haven't had stories yet about half of the major players or their reasons for staying loyal/turning traitor, let alone most of the major battles that were fought during Horus's march to Terra.

From the perspective of the HH novels, who gets what has little to do with who already has been written about in other novels and short stories and more to do with what is going on during the Heresy, and sometimes even the order in which those events occur.

It especially has nothing to do with old codices from past versions of the game that GW got rid of out of an attempt to simplify the game (which has nothing to do with the fluff, as we have all found out) for their target audience.

I would ask politely if you would please keep your particular prejudices out of an otherwise civil discussion about the Horus Heresy novels, what has and hasn't been covered by them, and other such conversations and speculations that may arise in the natural progression of civil discourse.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Agreed, that was kind of weird... Anyhow, it would be cool to have that book out next year... but hopes are down. This may happen if a new author decides to take it from McNeill.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd prefer a book about Angron and the World Eaters.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

To be honest, unfortunately I don't think there will be one made on the World Eaters. As a whole, the World Eaters and their primarchs have been skimmed too much. And the story of De'shea basically explains Angron's resentment of the emperor.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

I think all you Chaos boys dislike the Ultramarine novels cause your guys always get their asses handed to them:biggrin:. The Legion of the Damned showing up at the end was a clear Deus Ex Machina.On topic however, the Iron warriors should get some love when the Seige of Terra and the Iron Cage incident are put into novels.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

AK74Bob said:


> I think all you Chaos boys dislike the Ultramarine novels cause your guys always get their asses handed to them:biggrin:. The Legion of the Damned showing up at the end was a clear Deus Ex Machina.On topic however, the Iron warriors should get some love when the Seige of Terra and the Iron Cage incident are put into novels.


Somewhat... if you look up any other thread that goes into the discussion about the poster boys being OP compared to every other chapter. I actually like their fluff on the tyranid wars.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Its been over a year since we've waited for a novel to be written about the Iron Warriors. Now, we have a novel called _Angels Exterminatus._ Seems to heavily involve the Iron Warriors and the Emperor's Children.

A few descriptions of what might be in the novel.

"Both will feature heavily, as they're on a mission from God(s), but all does not go smoothly..."

"Being neglected is Perturabo’s genetic trait, one he passed on to his sons."

For those who have not seen the interview yet. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-Inquisition.html


What do you guys think Perturabo and Fulgrim are doing so deep in dangerous space? 
I'm just assuming this will not be about the surprise attack on the Imperial Fists, since that cover is being used for another Anthology.

*By the way, sorry about not updating the first page. It seems like my first page does not have an edit button to where I could update the first page.*


----------



## Silent Observant (Jan 12, 2012)

Is "Feat of Iron", a limited edition Horus Heresy Novella not sounding like an Iron Warrior Novel?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Silent Observant said:


> Is "Feat of Iron", a limited edition Horus Heresy Novella not sounding like an Iron Warrior Novel?


Its a short story in the upcoming Anthology _Primarchs_. And its starring Ferrus Manus.


----------



## Captain_Daerys_Arrun (Jan 9, 2012)

Iron Warriors novel would be cool, I think they've earned it as one of the backbones of chaos. I would like to hear more about Lord Barabas Dantioch from the Iron Within short story, maybe a culmanation were he is working with the loyalists against his former legion. How would Perturabo react to one or more of his sons refusing to turn.


----------

